# Trialer in der nähe von Arolsen gesucht.



## KingKiwi (17. Mai 2008)

Hi! 

Bin kürzlich nach Bad Arolsen gezogen und suche andere Trialer im Raum Arolsen...Alleine fetzt das nich so....

Würde mich freuen Trialer in der nähe zu finden, und/oder gute Gelände zum Trialen.

Danke!
MfG
Kiwi


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (17. Mai 2008)

trailer eher weniger, aber wen zum street fahren könnt ich anbieten 
ansonsten hats da 1-2 gute trails... 

grus, marduk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak91 (18. Mai 2008)

Is zwa etwas weiter weg aba wir ham ne trial abteilung:
www.mtb-funbiker.de
Un in Melsungen gibts noch ne größere^^

edit: Frag doch ma im Trial unterforum


----------



## KingKiwi (18. Mai 2008)

hi,

danke für die antworten.
heiligenrode bei kassel? das würd ja noch gehen. nur vereinsmässig wollt ich eigentlich nicht fahren...bin nicht der jenige der sich an zeiten halten kann...
also jeden montag und donnerstag ab 18 uhr würd mir keinen spass machen. fahre lieber wenn ich lust hab...aber ansonsten hört sich das schonmal gut an.

an marduk:
Biste aus arolsen selbst? würd sich ja dann anbieten mal zusammen zu rollen.
gibts denn noch mehr hier in arolsen?
und wo wären die trials? kenn mich hier in der umgebung echt noch überhaupt nicht aus....

achso...bin übrigends schon zwei jahre nicht mehr auf meinem rad gewesen...hatte irgendwie net die gelegenheit dazu...
aber da ich jetzt umgezogen bin, wollt ich mal ausschau halten nach was neuem...

danke danke schonmal!


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (18. Mai 2008)

komme nich direkt aus arolsen... trailbeschreibung nur per pm oder persönlich  kannst dich aber auch an nen kollegen wenden, der hat mehr zeit momentan... is der schrauber beim 2radbrüne in arolsen!

gruss, marduk


----------



## freak91 (19. Mai 2008)

Warn versuch wert^^
Ich bin au nit so der wettkampf-typ, aba übern winter find ichs nit schlecht inner beheizten Halle fahren zu können.


----------



## KingKiwi (19. Mai 2008)

das timmt....um winter das beste was es gibt!  zwirbelt immer so in der kälte...


----------



## Arteus (9. März 2011)

möglichkeit ist sich was in den wald zu hacken XD machen wir^^


----------

